# FGMO Instructions / ABJ, 3/04



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
It is good to see that some of you have received the March 2004 issue of ABJ in time to put to use the most recent FGMO-thymol formulation. I commend Dave W. for asking his question, (especially via the forum), instead of going ahead and making the solution the way he suggests. 
Sorry, folks, it would not work. The reason is that the concentration of thymol that you would obtain (with Dave´s method) would be 66 percent. Then you would have complictions measuring out small amounts of the solution to dilute to otain the intended dossage. 
What you could do if you wish is to make amounts in excess of the needed amount for each formula but you must remember that thymol may go out of solution if you do that. Although if thymol goes out of solution all that is needed is to heat the FGMO-thymol solution in hot water and the thymol will go back into solution redily. 
I still think that you will be better off by making the formulae as recommended in the article.
Please do not hesitate to write and ask questions should have doubts. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Will the March 2004 issue of ABJ be the only source for obtaining the most recent FGMO-thymol formulation? I have been reading the information about the FGMO treatments and plan to get started on this approach. I have ordered both the thymol and oil which where eazily locate don the WWW using information on this BB. Sure a gallon of oil cost slightly over $20 including s&h but this is still a lot less than I was spending on the hard chemical approach. The gal of oil should last a few years as I currently only have 3 hives. I expect these to grow - I have only been keeping bees for 3 years but it is in my blood (my father and grandfather always had bees and my grandmother's maiden name was even 'Beeman').


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Dear Dr. Rodrigues,

Why are you critical of me?

My post ARE YOUR words taken EXACTLY from ABJ. Have you read the actual published copy? I am NOT suggesting any change to your method. You did not read my post correctly. Read it again! After God has blessed us both, get back to us with a non-defensive reply.

God offers forgivness, also!

Dave W 


EDIT ADDED: I am asking if the statement, "Add 50 grams thymol for fogger AND 100 grams for emulsion", is correct. My copy of ABJ uses the word "and" but I THINK (I am not certain, thats why Im asking) the word should be "OR", which is correct?

[This message has been edited by Dave W (edited February 24, 2004).]


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

I am inerested in finding out if violating bee space with the 1/2" shim/cord tray causes burr comb to be built.
Pedro:
What are your findings?
Also in the article you mention some large mite dops on 5b-8b(I believe these to be the right refernces). How is the health of these colonies going into spring?

Kurt


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Please not another flaming war on FGMO!!! Can we all turn down the gain on our egos - PLEASE? I cant understand why this particular topic always seems to cause such great controversy. 

Dave W:

IMHO, I did not see how Dr. Rs comments were critical of your post  at all! I saw Dr. Rs post as an honest attempt to provide guidance and clarity to your question. If he did not satisfy your request, then simply post a request for clarity. No need to be rude! 

Dr. R.

I think it would be extremely valuable to all of us if you would post your current FGMO + thymol recipe to this forum. A clear step-by-step procedure that we can all see and ask questions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

I dont know why you guys looking for a special FGMO/Thymol recipe?

The Thymol by it self is a product you can use to kill the Varroa. The right amount Thymol crystals in a tray on top of the brood frames kills up to 90% and more of the mites the only requirement is the right temperature so the crystals can evaporate.

THERE IS NO OIL FOGGING OR ADDITIONAL CORD NECESSARY TO GET THE RESULT YOU NEED. 

Go to the Internet and type Thymol and Varroa and you will find the answer on more than 1000 pages!


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
The removable FGMO-thymol tray is ongoing research that will be finalized this season. I did not notice burr comb this past year but I think that it will need more extensive research before one can answetr that question. That is one of my ????? for this year. 
All the -b hives survived, except one that was queenless and could not be re-queened with several attempts t9o re-queen. I believe that hive would have died regardless.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodrigue


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks. 
It is very painful to see that my posts are irritating to anyone. I have taken extreme care to prevent this from happening.
I am extremely sorry if I seem to be critical. I gave considerable thought on my reply before I wrote to make sure that my explanation was clear to all. 
Please believe that I appreciate your questions and never ever passed through my imagination to be critical or offensive to any one! 
Thymol IS TOXIC! Thymol can really do a lot of damage if applied carelessly during hot days. I have worked hard and deligently to develop formulae with which the strength of thymol can be easily controlled to prevent toxic damages to your bees. Please remember that you are free to do what ever you wish with your bees, however you are cautioned to follow the advise provided by carefully planed and carefuly performed research. My research efforts have been validated by gas chromatography laboratory analysis that showed NO RESIDUES of thymol in either wax or honey from hives that have been treated with FGMO-thymol for three straight years prior to sampling. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Dr. R, I am not being critical of your research, but wondering if the reciept could be posted in ounces as some of us do not use CC's & Grams. I know that you use CC's and Grams for precise measurement. I think it would be more user friendly and be used more if this were possible. Thank you for all you have done for the Beekeepers of the world. Dale


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I appreciate your concern about the metric vs. US measurements. I have in the past given both measurements and will do so in the future to assist in not having to do conversions. For the time bieng:
There are 454 grams to a US pound. Divide one 1000 grams by 454 and you will get the number of pounds (for honey and wax), 1000 cc of mineral oil (provided that it is 0.86 density, here is my reason for insisting in 0.86 density!) weighs 860 grams. Divide 860 by 454 and you will have the exact amount in 
US pounds. 16 ounzes to a pound. For this explanation, I do not think we should go into how many grams there are in and ounze because I want to keep this simple. 
Best regards and God bless. 
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Dr. R. Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to the conversion to U S Measurements. That will make it more user friendly. Thanks again, Dale


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Thank you, Dr. Rodriguez, for the conversion. I was very confused and this will be of great help to me.

Also, can someone tell me where and what type of thymol I should buy?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.eepl.com/mentholindia/p4.htm 

Here's a place online selling thymol crystals. I don't know how the price compares as I'm not buying Thymol.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
My deepest reciprocal thanks to all of you who rollow my recommendations about FGMO and trust my work. Day by day, more people are finding that their trust is worth the risk based on their individul successes.
About thymol:
Thank you Mike for the link on thymol availability. I too have researched the markets and found two forms of thymol available. One,in the form of crystals (very expensive). Two, thymol in oil. Also extremely expensive because the concentration of thymol in the oil is way too low to obtain the concentrations that you would need. 
My advise: Tread with care. Do not buy thymol in oil solution. Buy pure thymol crystals, 100 % thymol. 
I visited the source which Mike Bush kindly provided. Reading the advertisement, the thymol is offered in 1 Lt. That means one liter, or 1000 cc, which means that what they are offering is thymol in oil. And as I have explained above, this would be of very low thymol strength and very expensive at that price, $36.00 per liter. 
I would like to suggest further: I will be home in Virginia at the end of March. Please contact me there for information about availability of pure thymol crystals. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.eepl.com/mentholindia/p4.htm lists item number 179 as "THYMOL CRYSTALS 3-Hydroxy-para-cymene" while item number 180 is listed as "THYMOL ex-Ajwan 99% Thymus Vulgaris" I would assume the item 179 is what they said it is, and what you are saying is the right thing, but, of course, I have not done any business with them and I don't know how good the price is. I assume item 180 is, as you say, Dr Rodriguez, essential oil.

But if you have a better source I'm sure everyone would love to hear about that instead.


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

I went to a Wal-Mart and ordered Thymol Crystals with no problem from the pharmacy. They do not normally carry it or have it in stock but they were able to order it from their drug supplier and it came in the next day. It cost me just over $19.00. It was a bottle containing 100 grams. I brought them the article from the March 2004 ABJ and showed it to them. The pharmacy tech was very helpful. She divided the 100 gram bottle into two 50 gram portions for me. I do have a question however. When I followed the recipe for diluting the Thymol for the fogger application the mixture remained clear. In the article it stated and there was a picture showing that the solution would be amber. On the bottle that I purchased from Wal-Mart it said THYMOL CRYSTALS NF. It was in crystal form. I hope I got the right stuff. It smells like Vicks Vapor Rub. I have fogged my bees once so far with the FGMO and Thymol solution as described in the article. I noticed the next day that the bees seemed very active and were bringing in pollen. It was a sunny day and warm about 57 degrees. It may have been my imagination but the bees seemed to have a shiny sheen to them were they were treated with the oil mixture. What do you think?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The oil might put a sheen on them. Surprisingly, I've checked inside the hive after fogging and I don't notice any oily residue though.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I would like to address briefly several items on this post. Please bear with me.
Thymol. I know that the thymol that I have been using is pure, unrefined thymol crystals. I know that when I perform my procedure to dilute the thymol, the resulting solution is slightly amber. I have made many batches with similar results. I know from my field trials that the crystals that I have used have not caused side effects. My advise: please be careful with substances that you buy, for the sake of purity and safety of your bees and hive products. 
In all my years of work with FGMO (fogging and cords) I have not noticed "a sheen" on the bees. There are some conditions in which the bees lose their hairs and their appearance is shiny, If your bees look healthy otherwise, I would not worry about it. 
I am passionate about honey bees, the environment and the safety of our food chain. I am fully dedicated to finding ways to protect all of the above, in my small contributing ways. I am respectful of others and a devout person hence I do not intend to offend others with my expressions about my work. Please believe that I make continued efforts at being diplomatic, and please remember that it is not easy to please everyone all the time although I aim to do it. My only interest is to convey my findings to all of you in ways that will benefit beekeeping. 
Please remember that I am leading a one-man team, but regardless of how busy I get, I will always take time to reply to your questions.
Finally, although my message is quite lengthy, I do hope that it is not edited.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Has everyone received their April ABJ? I haven't, and I am eager to read this article.....

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Got mine 3 days ago
Ed


----------



## Dan W (Feb 24, 2004)

Has anyone tried fogging their bees using the new Thymol/FGMO recipe? Do you do it every week? When you mixed the thymol with the FGMO as described in the ABJ March 2004 article did it turn amber in color? Mine remained clear. I am pretty sure I bought the correct Thymol. I got the bottle from a Wal-Mart pharmacy. The bottle stated THYMOL CRYSTALS NF. The NF means national formulary. I have checked out several web sites and it appears to be the same. Where is everyone else getting their Thymol crystals? I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------

